# SCOTTISH REPTILE SHOW - Survey



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi there,

This is just a short survey to gauge if there is actual interest for a reptile show in Scotland. Please feel free to complete and share (not just for people who live in Scotland) so we can get as much response as possible.

A Scottish Reptile Show

Thank you


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

It'd be interesting to see how many folk would come to sell, I imagine there'd be plenty that'd come to buy (like me).


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Middleton Mouse said:


> It'd be interesting to see how many folk would come to sell, I imagine there'd be plenty that'd come to buy (like me).


Exactly, there'd be no show without the sellers!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Middleton Mouse said:


> It'd be interesting to see how many folk would come to sell, I imagine there'd be plenty that'd come to buy (like me).


Im sure if there was a big enough turn out then breeders from England might even travel up which would be really good


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Apparently I've done something silly and to collect the data it needs to be this link


A Scottish Reptile Show


Can you tell I have no idea what I'm doing? :lol2:


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Apparently I've done something silly and to collect the data it needs to be this link
> 
> 
> A Scottish Reptile Show
> ...


Just filled in the survey:2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Done!

Would love it if there were shows up here, maybe in a few years there could be a Scottish Reptile Show, fingers crossed.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

how did this survey go?


----------

